# Gr8 'Lil prop



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

NO video Bad Pelican Case Ruined Camera !!!

I use a little silicone on the rubber seal. 

I think I have seen Solas props on epay.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

New case see Video !!!

Camera replaced video soon ;-)


----------

